# Dog Show Supplies/Specialty Items?



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all, first time posting in this forum.  Does anyone do dog shows or know much about them? I've never been to one or even watched one on TV, so I'm clueless, but need some suggestions please.

I've made some great new friends, who do dog shows all the time. They've been thinking of getting together a line of high-end products to sell at these shows, things like belly bands, harnesses, personalized grooming supplies, etc., but they have absolutely no artistic talent or skills (their words, not mine, lol).

I've been doing all kinds of crafts my whole life, especially sewing clothing, household items, tote bags, organizers, Renaissance costumes, etc., plus I have an embroidery machine to do anything from simple monograms to fancy multi-part designs and exquisite lace. I've done special order sewing (like the costumes). I also do a lot of beading and jewelry work for myself and others on request.

So far it's just been kind of tossed out as a what if thing, but next week we're going to have a serious talk about maybe forming a partnership to do this, and I'd like to have some ideas for items to contribute. I've been looking on the internet and making a list, but would like some first-hand info on what's hot and what's not, what sells well and what doesn't and any other hints or tips you can give me. Thanks so much, I appreciate it!


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Before committing your time and money you might go to a couple of shows and check out the vendors. I've been to a couple on my own, and with my daughter who raises and shows dogs. Among the items I've seen for sale are collars, leashes, beds, toys, etc. that could be made at home. Some items (coffee mugs, address books, etc.) have a breed on them. (I have two coffee mugs with German shepherds on them - my favorite breed.) 

To be honest, I did more looking than buying. Check for "local" shows at the AKC website.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Blue, I'll definitely check that out and see if there are any near me soon. I tried just searching the internet without much luck, didn't even think of the AKC, doh! I haven't even had dogs in years, so I'm kind of coming at this out of left field.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I used to show dogs all the time. I'm not much of one for the knick knacks, to be honest, but useful items would interest me. I remember seeing and wanting shade covers for crates that included pockets for brushes, combs and equipment. You'd want fabric that let the breeze through and shaded sun out. 

I'm going to be looking for doggie britches soon, probably make my own pattern and make them myself for my daughter's incontinent *****. I've seen them and belly bands at dog shows with some style and bling, though I'd like them more utilitarian myself. 

Really good dog treats (some sort of special recipe that the dogs LOVE that is also fresh and the perfect texture) bring people to vendor's booths to pick up last minute bait for the ring - your friend should know about that. 

Mostly at dog shows I would go to a couple of my favorite vendors (good selection and good prices) for high quality shampoo, conditioner, scissors, combs, anti static sprays, show leads, crates, x-pens - things you would prefer to actually see, handle and try out before you buy, or larger things I'd have to pay a lot to have shipped, or small items I need NOW for this show for some reason. I like to fit the collar to the dog, so I'd buy at a dog show, for instance. High end grooming products were a draw to me, because I had coated dogs and the perfect shampoo can make the difference between spending $500 for a weekend for nothing or the same money for points towards a Championship. 

There are usually a lot of casual shoppers too, people coming to see the pretty dogs. They will be more interested in pet fashions, bandanas, breed specific clothing or dishes or knick knacks. Hmmm come to think I did buy some breed specific artwork and would have loved to get more. I also have a little end table made out of a really cool concrete stepping stone with a glass mosaic of a Silky Terrier head that a friend bought me. My husband welded a frame with legs and I enjoy that a lot. 

I'd say go to a few shows and look to see what is being sold and if you can think of something that people could really use that isn't there. You can carry some more ordinary things, but you need a reason for people to stop by your booth, something they can't get elsewhere. I did really like the various crate covers that I saw one person making out here. Maybe some heavy cloth (canvas?) roll up scissor and comb holders? The other thing that one gal had was a booth with clothing specifically designed for dog show handlers - it's hard to find fabric that works well as a backdrop for a dog in a skirt that is modest when you bend over, has good pockets for bait and combs, maybe a loop at the belt for a brush, etc. People might also buy holders that go on your arm to hold dog show numbers. 

I'd love to find a grooming smock in a large size for my grooming shop (used them at the dog shows too). Looking into what's available in grooming apparel would be great. Those are generally made from rip stop nylon and I'm starting to see some more stylish ones available online, but I'm thinking there's a large space there for someone to sell those at dog shows. 

I'm sort of brainstorming here to see if any ideas might help you.  One more thing... get a niche market at the dog shows and get a good website to sell them online too. Now it must be bed time!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I make my own soap from an olive oil recipe. It's what I use to bathe the dogs because it is very gentle, mild enough for a baby or dog. If you make soap, make one with lavender essential oil and sell it as dog soap. I like ti tree oil in dog soap as well, but because someone may use it on their cat, I wouldn't sell dog soap with ti tree. It is easy to unpack from a box and to pack back up, doesn't take up much space.

When you look around at the next dog show, see what is being sold and what isn't being sold.

If you know someone who makes woodcuts or lino cut prints it might be worth your while to have them make small prints of popular dog breeds, frame them and sell them. This would be a higher priced product, but I don't think anyone else will have hand pulled prints at a dog show so you'd have no competition. I also like


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Decent show leads, most of what I've seen aren't marketed for large or med sized dogs. So there's sort of a market. If you go on Ebay and look at show leads 90% are for small/toy dogs. Abit harder to make but it's almost a open market.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Carol, that is exactly the kind of information I was looking for, and we had a few ideas in common. I have an idea for a rolled and a zippered grooming tool case with dividers or pockets to hold things in place, but just sure yet exactly what "grooming tools" included, lol. I definitely had the doggie diaper things in mind, just trying to come up with a unique pattern and name. 

I like the idea of the crate covers. I had thought of mats or bumpers, but not covers. I also really like the idea of the skirts and smocks! I agree, I need to find a niche item that no one else sells, at least not yet, lol. Still brainstorming, but you've given me lots of great ideas, thanks so much!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Great ideas everyone! I'll be checking into them all, thanks!


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Well I go to dog shows about every other weekend. and I love looking at the vendors. The crate covers are a great idea but I find that it takes SO much fabric that you cant keep the cost down to something that people could afford to pay.
I must admit I occassional have a booth at Afghan Hound Specialities. I do collars, fabric/breed related jackets, what I call "crate quilts," (they are about 48 X 34 inches and are used to go over the front of the crates to give the dogs a break. Also towels with breeds embrodered on them. (Great for putting on grooming tables) 
Shampoos conditioners are so specific for each dog and there are so many out there not sure it would be worth going into it, and everyone has their favorite. 
I think where you are located would also have an impact on what to offer. You can look up shows on www.infodog.com
have fun
Alice in Virginia


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

Definitely start going to shows and see whats out there, you'll get tons of ideas. I dont know how much stuff actually sells, most the prices there are out of most peoples budget and dog show people know they can get it much cheaper online or know its not useful and have to save their $$$ for priorities/vet bills/food/entries ect. So I'd market mostly to pet people who are just coming to watch the show??? So you'll do best at shows where they are lots of spectators, not the smaller shows thats just exhibitors. If your making stuff for exhibitors too they usually just buy stuff thats useful like liver bait, squeeker toys, show collars and leads.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've already been looking for embroidery designs for specific breeds. One of the first things mentioned was customized towels, quilts, jackets, and other items like that. I also thought of hats and maybe T-shirts for owners or just fans, if I can find a product that won't raise the sales price too high.

I wondered about soaps, shampoos, etc., but wondered if there wouldn't be too wide of a range to be able to pin it down to the ones that would sell well. I'm thinking I might start off with more neutral items and then add the more specialized things as I get more familiar with things and see what most people like and use.

I want to sell to the owners/breeders, as well as the attendees, so am also thinking of souvenir-type items such as collars, neck scarves/bows, doggie coats, etc., maybe some mugs, pictures or something but I want them to be special, not just something they can go buy at PetSmart or somewhere like that.

When crusing the net, I saw a bunch of really cute "doggie treats" and thought about that. If the regulations for food products for animals are anything like those for humans it would probably be cost prohibitive, but I'm definitely going to check into that also.

One of my goals is to provide prettier or more unique items but at a decent price. Of course, I want to make a profit, but I also don't want to be greedy, and I know business spreads a lot by word of mouth. If people find out they can get nice products at a good price from me, then my business will do better. I also plan to sell online too, maybe through Etsy or something, not quite sure yet. 

I also have an idea of possibly taking my embroidery machine with me to shows. Then if someone wanted an item with theirs or their dog's initials, names, mottoes, whatever on it, I could add that during the show so that the item would be ready after the show was over for them to pick up. I'm just not sure about the logistics on that one and if it would be possible and/or a good idea. I also plan to offer custom work that could be ordered at the show to be delivered later and will also offer the custom work on the website.

So many ideas, so little time to figure it out, get materials, create inventory, etc., lol! Thanks again, you guys are great! Sorry this is so long, but can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

GrannyCarol said:


> The other thing that one gal had was a booth with clothing specifically designed for dog show handlers - it's hard to find fabric that works well as a backdrop for a dog in a skirt that is modest when you bend over, has good pockets for bait and combs, maybe a loop at the belt for a brush, etc.


That's a great idea! Maybe research what "backdrop" colors look best against certain dogs... ie. hunter green for Golden Retrievers, purple to bring out the highlights in red dogs, lighter colors for black dogs, you get the idea. Then make some skirts in all different sizes, with the handy pockets in them... and maybe even matching tops? I swear you'd make a fortune.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

calliemoonbeam said:


> I wondered about soaps, shampoos, etc., but wondered if there wouldn't be too wide of a range to be able to pin it down to the ones that would sell well.


There are soooo many different shampoos, conditioners, etc. that you'd have to have an enormous stock in order to have everyone's favorite on hand. Shampoo is also heavy and takes up a lot of space.



> Of course, I want to make a profit, but I also don't want to be greedy


What's wrong with being greedy?  Let the market decide what your prices should be--don't undersell yourself. If you have something no one else does, and the dog people want it, they will be willing to pay for it. 



> I also have an idea of possibly taking my embroidery machine with me to shows. Then if someone wanted an item with theirs or their dog's initials, names, mottoes, whatever on it, I could add that during the show so that the item would be ready after the show was over for them to pick up.


I think that's an awesome idea--you could customize those nifty new skirts you're going to be making.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

calliemoonbeam said:


> I've already been looking for embroidery designs for specific breeds. One of the first things mentioned was customized towels, quilts, jackets, and other items like that. I also thought of hats and maybe T-shirts for owners or just fans, if I can find a product that won't raise the sales price too high.
> I also have an idea of possibly taking my embroidery machine with me to shows. Then if someone wanted an item with theirs or their dog's initials, names, mottoes, whatever on it, I could add that during the show so that the item would be ready after the show was over for them to pick up. I'm just not sure about the logistics on that one and if it would be possible and/or a good idea. I also plan to offer custom work that could be ordered at the show to be delivered later and will also offer the custom work on the website.


I was going to suggest bringing a machine but thought it might be too out there. I think if you worked on designs at home you could tweek the designs so that they are executed more quickly and therefore doable at a show. For very small designs you could take the person's money and tell them to come back in 20 minutes, give them a receipt with a number on it. For larger designs, you take their money and ship it within a week. You can also embroider armbands ahead of time- small design, takes up little space. I'm sure nobody else has elasticized armbands with specific breeds in different colors (black lab, brown lab, yellow lab, white with mask papillon, etc.).
You would also have a sign that reads "custom work" so they can order towels, jackets, crate covers, back drops, etc. I used to work for a silk screen company and people with money think nothing of dropping a few hundred dollars for hats and jackets with the name of their boat.

_adding_: for the dog soap, you can cater to the public rather than the exhibitor, selling homemade soap. More and more people are interested in products that are natural. I've used my soap, same recipe, on border collie, Boston terrier, papillon, dalmation, chihuahua, poodle.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I used some home made goat's milk soap on my own hair and loved it - not a bad idea. 

If sewing is your thing and you can swing it, take your embroidery machine and do custom work. Custom work is always welcome. I used to take a scissor sharpening and clipper blade sharpening machine to dog shows. It would have been a great business, except I discovered I really didn't enjoy it and the cleaning chemicals I used on the blades made me ill. I sold the clipper machine (and I'm still a bit sorry I did that, I could have done my own anyways) and still do my own scissors. 

Scissor sharpening is very profitable, if you have the right equipment and you know something about the shears groomers use - probably not something for you though! 

Definitely have a market segment to aim for and specialize. You will be a lot more likely to be unique and get your own followers.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

GrannyCarol said:


> Scissor sharpening is very profitable, if you have the right equipment and you know something about the shears groomers use -


Yes yes yes. It is SO hard to find a person who knows how to sharpen shears for grooming. I've been forced to use several different people and some can really mess up your shears if they don't know what they're doing! To specialize in pet grooming shears will guarantee you a loyal following.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

The problem with sharpening is that it is highly technical and you need a good knowledge of shears and grooming too. I'm happy to do my own and keep a nice edge on them. I'm not the best, but at least I don't think I messed up a lot of shears! 

Wolf Flower - learn to do your own, get the Twice as Sharp sharpener, its not THAT expensive and you aren't at the mercy of someone else. It's not that hard to use either. 

http://www.wolffind.com/

I see the price on the one I bought a couple of decades ago has doubled, but I use the first one on the scissors sharpening list.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry it's taken me so long to get back! Some more great ideas, I love the different colors of skirts (I would have just assumed black was required) and the arm band (works for the men who don't wear skirts, lol, or are all the show people women)? See, I don't even know that much, boy am I in for a learning curve, but I'm so excited about it! I also might look into the sharpening, but would research it thorughly with some professional groomers to make sure I could do it right and that it would be worthwhile, but that's something else I could do while at the shows.

I've been wanting to start some type of crafts business for years now, but just wasn't sure I could find a market and had no contacts, but now I'll be able to keep working at my regular career (MT - medical transcriptionist) while slowly building up the crafts side and cutting back gradually on work. I'm thinking that if the dog items aren't enough by themselves, maybe I could branch out into other areas, like maybe custom diapers and covers or ladies' hygienic supplies, things like that since I'll be sewing a lot anyway, or maybe start a jewelry line as friends have been urging me to do for years. My goal would be to do my crafts full-time and to quit MT altogether, or at least just keep it as very small part-time work as a backup.

I know it's just a small beginning, but this is like a dream come true for me, and I want to thank each of you so much for your help, you all rock!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd say to focus on ONE narrow area and be good at it and get a reputation for being good at it. If you spread too wide, you will be overwhelmed if it takes off (and that IS the goal). Focus on what you know, enjoy and are good at. 

Sharpening and embroidering at the same dog show is going to be at cross purposes. Doing sharpening is dirty and not compatible with working with fabrics at the same time. If it does really interest you, do research, decide if you want to spend the money to buy the professional equipment and if that would be worthwhile for you even if all you do is to sharpen your fabric shears at home - and you can sharpen pinking shears, did you know that? (And adjust them) I wouldn't try to sharpen grooming shears if I didn't know how they should feel in my hand, I'd never know if I got it right on the adjustments. I've been grooming for almost 40 years now. On the other hand, I have also done a lot of crafts and sewing and I love having really nice sharp shears for that. If you do paper crafts, you can sharpen those big paper cutters too. Dealing with sharpening requires the type of organization to tag every shear, to keep track of it, to buckle down and do the sharpening promptly and then to get them back to the owner in a timely manner. I found that stressful - one reason I'm not still sharpening professionally. 

I'd suggest you stay with the fabric crafts and see what you are good at there that people will want your specialty. 

If you are making dog show clothing, you will be making a backdrop for the dog, both standing and moving, the frame for the picture. If you go to a dog show, there will be dog show magazines with lots of advertising pictures in them, look to see how the professionals dress and what is successful and what doesn't look so good. It is a specialty field, and not as simple as it sounds. The size of the dog can dictate the length of the skirt, for instance. The handler doesn't want the hem to be even with the dog's topline (back), as it will distract the eye as the dog moves. Or, if the back isn't the right shape, they may WANT the hem to be level with it to distract the eye. A solid colored dog looks good against a patterned backdrop, but not an overwhelming one. A spotted dog usually looks good against a solid backdrop, unless you want to distract from a fault. A handler that has more than one dog of more than one breed will go for something more neutral. 

If you are good at altering clothing, I would have loved to have someone that could add pockets to that perfect skirt or dress I bought elsewhere, or to re-hem it. I wouldn't expect to have that done at the dog show necessarily, but take those home, do them and mail them back? 

You can watch a bunch of dog show videos here:

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videos/fullep/group11.html

This is one of the fanciest and most formal shows around, you should see some well groomed handlers as well as the dogs.  You'll see the armband numbers on the upper arms on the right side. They come with large rubber bands to hold them and it is annoying to have to change them if you show more than one dog. 

Look to see that some fabrics tend to wrinkle by the end of the day and look less attractive too. You want clothes that travel well, pack well, don't require a lot of ironing, don't shrink or change shape when you wash them - they see hard work and collect dog hair. My favorite fabrics were a cotton poly blend woven fabric that would hold its shape, wash well and not attract dog hair. I wasn't showing at Westminster personally. Oh, handlers need a dress or skirt that they can run in and kneel in as well. Simple shapes without a lot of fluttery detail are best. I would encourage you to look for what dog people need in custom sewing. Oh and make me a couple of custom grooming smocks, I'll be your first customer... hehe


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

GrannyCarol said:


> Oh and make me a couple of custom grooming smocks, I'll be your first customer... hehe


Have you tried the Silkara smocks from Stylist Wear? IMO Silkara is the best fabric for grooming smocks, hands down. It's a nylon/poly weave, is durable, lightweight, wrinkles fall right out, it comes in great colors (even a leopard print pattern), shiny and pretty to look at, water repellent, and dog hair does not stick to it... heck, I'd have a whole wardrobe made of Silkara if someone wanted to sew it for me. Silkara skirts? YES PLEASE! To the OP: you can buy the fabric and sew it yourself; it's slippery, so it might be tricky, but I'd definitely buy a couple skirts if someone wanted to make them!


----------



## heartofheavenfarm (Jan 5, 2022)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Hi all, first time posting in this forum.  Does anyone do dog shows or know much about them? I've never been to one or even watched one on TV, so I'm clueless, but need some suggestions please.
> 
> I've made some great new friends, who do dog shows all the time. They've been thinking of getting together a line of high-end products to sell at these shows, things like belly bands, harnesses, personalized grooming supplies, etc., but they have absolutely no artistic talent or skills (their words, not mine, lol).
> 
> ...


Hi there! I have never posted here before either. I had posted on Facebook in a homesteading site with my needle felted dog sculptures that I hace done using sheep wool. Somone on there suggested I sell at them I am not sure if that is something you may be interested in, but my page or website is Heartofheavenfarmandgifts. Let me know what you think! Thanks, Bonnie Nowak


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

heartofheavenfarm said:


> Hi there! I have never posted here before either. I had posted on Facebook in a homesteading site with my needle felted dog sculptures that I hace done using sheep wool. Somone on there suggested I sell at them I am not sure if that is something you may be interested in, but my page or website is Heartofheavenfarmandgifts. Let me know what you think! Thanks, Bonnie Nowak


There are a couple places way down on the menu where you can post your items. One is the "Barter Board" the other is "Vendor Deals". I think the vendor one is where you should put your items.









Vendor Deals







www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Easy enough. The dog show rents you a small area to set up your booth. You'll need a pop-up tent if the show is outdoors.

I think your ideas are fine but my very first reaction is that you have a group of friends who want to get together and let you do all the work.

That's been my experience with "partnerships" everyone else thinks they can "own" a business and I'll do all the work.

While you are doing all of the sewing, all the designing, all the manufacturing, just what are these friends going to be doing? If you are doing all the work, what do you need them for?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nothing to see here folks. Just a troll hawking their wares.


----------

